
Show HN: Location guessing game-challenge others by submitting a Streetview pano - fej-snikduj
http://www.parachute9001.com
======
fej-snikduj
Please let me know if you find any bugs, have any suggestions, or would like
to contribute and make it better :)

~~~
applecrazy
I don't know if it's just my computer, but the pano tends to lag a lot.

~~~
fej-snikduj
Is it on the play game page or the challenge page? And if it's on the game
page, is the lag only when switching to a new location or is the lag when
interacting with the pano?

Thanks for the note!

~~~
applecrazy
It's on the game play page. The lag is when interacting with the pano. It
feels very choppy when panning. Overall, good job on the game! I really
enjoyed testing my geographic ability.

------
tristanac
That was funny!

